# drawLine (bzw. drawGitter)



## bluedevil (11. Jul 2005)

Also, ich habe ein memorykartenspiel programmiert, bzw. habe es machen lassen. Brauchs unbedingt für die schule und bin da noch net so gut im umgang mit JAVA. egal, was ich wissen will. jetzt habe ich 6*6 bilder. Mein Feld ist 600*600 Pixel groß. jetzt will ich , dass hier ein raster/gitter gezeichnet wird. am besten mit drawLine... HILFE!


----------



## Nova (11. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

z.B. so: (ungetestet)

```
for (int x = 0; x <= 600; x+=100){
    g.drawLine(x,0,0,600);
}
for (int y = 0; y <= 600; y+=100){
    g.drawLine(0,y,600,0);
}
```


mfg
Christian


----------



## GagamehlO (17. Jul 2005)

Oder so...




```
for(int x=0, y=0;(x<=600)&&(y<=600);x+=100,y+=100)
		{
			g.drawString(x,0,x,600);

                        g.drawString(0,y,600,y);
	
		}
```

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nen bisle unschlüssig, aber ich glaube bei dir würde er schiefe Linien Zeichnen..
P1(100,0)    P2(0,600);
Da würde odch die Linie nicht gerade sein. Richtig wäre.
P1(100,0) P2(100,600);




mfg GagamehlO[/code]


----------



## Nick H. (17. Jul 2005)

wie also du hast ein ganzen Memory geproggt
bekommst es aber nicht hin ein Gitter zu zeichnen?

verkehrte Welt...


----------



## T1M (18. Jul 2005)

bluedevil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bzw. habe es machen lassen.


wer lesen kann ... :wink:


----------



## Sky (18. Jul 2005)

Pack die Memory-Karten in eine JTable und fertig


----------



## neXyon (18. Jul 2005)

GagamehlO hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> for(int x=0, y=0;(x<=600)&&(y<=600);x+=100,y+=100)
> {
> g.drawString(x,0,x,600);
> ...



Ich finde es ja nett, dass du probiert hast den obigen code zu optimieren ... aber weißt du, wie es noch einfacher geht? :-D

zB so:


```
for(int i=0, i<=600; i+=100)
{
	g.drawLine(i,0,i,600);
	g.drawLine(0,i,600,i);
}
```

Mfg

[EDIT]Außerdem: drawString passt auch net so ganz :-D[/EDIT]


----------



## GagamehlO (19. Jul 2005)

Sorry ich Idiot ich war nen bisle durcheinander...
Ich meinte aber dennoch das richtige wie man an den Methodenparameter undschwer erkennen kann....gut es hätte auch drawRect sein können....  

Gut das mit der For-Schleife ist Müll das sehe ich auch, da die beiden Variablen immer um den gleichen Konstanten Wert steigen und die gleiche Abbruchbedingung hätten.
naja...Trotzdem besser als 2 Schleifen 

 



mfg GagamehlO


----------

